# Dove bonding to humans



## flyte (Jul 3, 2008)

I have a white RN dove who is 9 months old. She has come to live with me about 4 months ago and we have a wonderful relationship. She coos for me, sits on my shoulder, gives me love bites, flies over to me when she is out, etc. 

Recently I went on a 5 day trip and returned to find her distant, avoiding me, not wanting to be picked up or petted, sitting fluffed up, which she has never done before and also not cooing to greet me or call me to her. I checked her for any injuries but could find none. I thought that maybe it was separation anxiety or she is "pouting" because I left her but had a good pet sitter who took her out every day. This behavior is now going on it's sixth day and I don't know whether she is physically ill or needs more time to get over her being upset with me leaving. She has never sat fluffed up on her perch and ignores me. I just don't know how to handle her - do I leave her alone and let her approach me or do I approach her which is what I have been doing and she does not want to be pet or bothered. 
Any suggestions or thoughts on this problem? I want my pet dove bonded to me again.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

It sounds like she may be ill. Likely your absence was stressful for her. Stress can bring on illness in a bird. I would take her to the vet as soon as you can. Birds have a natural instinct to pretend they are okay even when they aren't and so as you are noticing the fluffed up behavior, she could be too sick to pretend any more.
Is she eating? What do her poops look like?


----------



## flyte (Jul 3, 2008)

*Dove bonding to human*

She is eating mixed seed which she is eating well. Her poops were watery when I first returned but have gone back to normal.


----------

